# Which option would be recommended



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would offer option #5

Harvest the capped medium and let them pack the deeps and remaining medium for Winter.
I wouldn't remove honey with the intention of feeding it back.


Welcome to BS...


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

My vote is for number 1. The honey will retain more heat for winter and the bees can eat (never know what winter will be like), but I suppose if history repeats itself, we will be having less and less really harsh winters. However, that is they joy of Mother Nature. Extracting the honey is really pointless if you don't plan on bottling it (which you definetly should not due to the strips). I think I would like to vote for number 1 again


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

If you don't mind bees in medium boxes, and are not going to harvest honey, I'd leave them on.
If the brood nest makes it all of the way up to the mediums, then feed was needed. And you have a medium colony, if you like. Otherwise put a deep on it and wait, and you'll be back to a deep brood nest.

YOu can harvest honey in the spring, if you have any fit for consumption.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BM! Leave it for the bees.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome BM! Leave it for the bees.


Welcome, Leave it for the bees, Its not hard to let them work, back up into a deepa again..


----------

